# Onyx SC E1 29 Fragen



## der-gute (9. September 2019)

Bei Pb wurden ja Bilder und rudimentäre Informationen der Onyx SC E1 veröffentlicht.












Gibts da genauere Specs?
Ist das eine echte Onyx mit stärkerer Krone und längeren Bushings, aber normalem Onyx Innenleben?
Oder is das wie bei der Fox 36 Ebike, also aussen 36 und Innen nur 34?


----------



## der-gute (9. September 2019)

Ok, hier in nem anderen Pb Artikel stehts auch:


> DVO's upcoming Onyx E1 fork will employ the same internals as the standard Onyx, including their D1 damper, but the beefier chassis also gets longer bushings for more overlap and, presumably, more torsional rigidity.



Ist das so offiziell?
Wann gibts die Gabel, was wird sie kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (18. September 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ok, hier in nem anderen Pb Artikel stehts auch:
> 
> 
> Ist das so offiziell?
> Wann gibts die Gabel, was wird sie kosten?



Das ist offiziell, weitere Informationen bezüglich Lieferbarkeit und Preis gibt es noch nicht.

Das Cosmic Service Team


----------

